# Detomaso San Remo - Sub Copy



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick question gents,

As far as Sub copies go, do you know of the DETOMASO San Remo is any good?

Retail is around Â£600, which suggests quality/materials should be ok?

I have just seen one at a good price (less than Â£200)

Cheers


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Is DETOMASO a watch brand that any of you are familiar with at least?


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd never hear of them before you posted, but googled out of interest. There's a review of one here on WUS which says you can get them for sub â‚¬100 so i'd caution using the Â£600 you saw as retail for a guage of quality, could just be a made up price to 'suggest' quality. They do look pretty nice though, quite mil-sub ish


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe this one made Â£45;

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54311&st=0&p=553639&hl=detomaso&fromsearch=1&#entry553639


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I suspect that the word DeTomaso is being used to associate the brand with the upmarket Italian sports car of the same name. Do not confuse this sort of marketing exercise with Porsche Design.

Google for Lamborghini watches and Ferrari watches - you will see both of these. Now I've never seen one of these watches, nor even spoken to anyone who's ever owned one but I know that they can be absurdly expensive (one of the Ferrari watches is even more expensive than the car, for God's sake).. I base my opinion on two facts: a) nobody knows much about the company that makes them, and B) the resale value is as yet uncharted territory.

While you are Googling you could also look up Krug Baumen watches... Some of those have a 'RRP'of several hundred pounds but actually retail for fifty quid. And when the box turns up they turn out to be unmitigated crap.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade here, Justwatchme, but my advice is to proceed with caution here. For myself, if I had a couple of hundred quid to spend on a nice watch I would find a good used Omega or a new Seiko. Each to our own...

Rob


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd never heard of them before, but as a poster above said I had a search for them.

The WUS link about is pretty interesting, seems the Â£600 rrp is more than optimistic if he paid 90 EUR for it!

I do like the look of it though, I've been put off some of the other 'homages' as most are basically copies with a different logo.

This however looks different enough whilst still keeping some of the 'sub' features.

I might have to do a bit more searching. It'll be interesting to see how much they are selling for elsewhere


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As always, why not take a look at our host's website "RLT Watches" link above at the top left of the page, and see some of the RLT range and other watches Uncle Roy has for sale - you could do a lot worse! :yes:


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys

For completeness, here is the link from the Amazon sale.

I doubt there will be a rush for them

*Commercial Link Removed*


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

JustWatchMe said:


> Thanks for the reply guys
> 
> For completeness, here is the link from the Amazon sale.
> 
> I doubt there will be a rush for them


Looking at the De Tomaso website the san remo have a citizen quartz movement where as the ones on Amazon have an auto movement ,maybe they are old stock or maybe i didn't look on there site properly , have just got in from a night shift !!


----------



## FMH (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice watch, the resale value is not as great on these as other watches, but if you intend to keep it that becomes irrelevant, BR Felix


----------

